# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Software stampati fiscali

## cris

salve
qualcuno mi sa indicare un sito da dove posso scaricare il programma per l'invio degli stampati fiscali, compatibile con entratel, che non costi un occhio della testa, come ci hanno chiesto alla ns. software h.??  
                                         grazie

----------


## Contabile

Guarda qui

----------


## cris

> Guarda qui

  grazie infinite

----------


## jimedmonds

Se puo' essere utile a qualcuno, la nostra software house distribuisce dall'anno scorso un software GRATUITO per la creazione del file telematico relativo a questo adempimento. Gestisce anche più intermediari e più rivenditori.
E' scaricabile qui

----------

